# Are Girls with Tattoo Sleeves Hot?



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I think so.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

yk you're getting laid easy when you see tattoos like that


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Only if the girl is hot.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Tats don't do anything for me. At least that much I know.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Someone who will do that to a massive part of their body that will fade and look terrible in a few years isn't someone most rational adults want to be with.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

I think so! I plan on getting half a sleeve.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

felicshagrace said:


> I think so! I plan on getting half a sleeve.


Good answer, nice.


----------



## Anxiousmoon (Feb 5, 2015)

nope /:.......


----------



## TCNY (Dec 3, 2014)

Hell yeah. They're also the most intimidating



knightofdespair said:


> Someone who will do that to a massive part of their body that will fade and look terrible in a few years isn't someone most rational adults want to be with.


rational? that's not rational thinking


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

No, I'm not a fan of tattoo's.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

TCNY said:


> Hell yeah. They're also the most intimidating
> 
> rational? that's not rational thinking


Depends on what you're looking for. If you want someone long term with good stable judgment what else screams run away like a neck tattoo or arm sleeve?


----------



## TCNY (Dec 3, 2014)

knightofdespair said:


> Depends on what you're looking for. If you want someone long term with good stable judgment what else screams run away like a neck tattoo or arm sleeve?


that's just discrimination

You don't think people with these types of tattoos can have a good stable judgement or stay in a long term relationship?

you should get to know the person not the stereotype man


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Dunno never touched any, but if I wet my finger and touched them I'm sure there would be a sizzling noise as the water quickly evaporated :/


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

That's not my fetish.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

I'm ok with maybe a few tattoos, but not an entire sleeve.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I wish I were hot and not a stupid person that talked to cows and now a stupid vegetarian pig aswell :/


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I don't find sleeves on girls hot at all, but I can overlook them and still find the girl hot.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Meh, i'm indifferent to it. If she has a tattoo sleeve and i'm attracted to her, it's because i'm attracted to her, not because of the tattoo sleeve.

I find this woman insanely hot for some reason, and she has quite a few tattoos (she's gotten more since this vid), but i'd find her just as attractive without them:


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Def hot. Huge turn-on for me.


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

I think they look great. To me it's just art on your body.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

As long as they don't wear those horrid glasses. Square big black boxy glasses uke


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

It doesn't always work:


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Not hot .


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Metalunatic said:


> Meh, i'm indifferent to it. If she has a tattoo sleeve and i'm attracted to her, it's because i'm attracted to her, not because of the tattoo sleeve.
> 
> I find this woman insanely hot for some reason, and she has quite a few tattoos (she's gotten more since this vid), but i'd find her just as attractive without them:


You do seem to have great taste in women. You can't get an award for that, but if you could. And I was in charge of the awards. I don't know where I'm going with this post now so I'll stop.

Or +1


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Some of them are attractive until I see the tattoos. I mean, I get the whole thing with people wanting to get tattoos. I just don't find them appealing at all.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Depends.. Why is there no depends option?


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

I like girls with tattoos but not sleeves... Too much of a good thing I guess


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Not my thing personally.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

No. Usually just attention seekers.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

If it suits her personality and she has confidence - the best accessory


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> You do seem to have great taste in women. You can't get an award for that, but if you could. And I was in charge of the awards. I don't know where I'm going with this post now so I'll stop.
> 
> Or +1


Why thank you! I try. :b I'd be honored to receive such an award, and would compliment you on your looks, but apparently you just had a virtual sex change and all so yeah... :lol


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> I think so.


Only if they are giving you a handjob,



Frostbite said:


> yk you're getting laid easy when you see tattoos like that


Totally, sl*t mark, lol.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Some of them are attractive until I see the tattoos. I mean, I get the whole thing with people wanting to get tattoos. I just don't find them appealing at all.


+1


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

TCNY said:


> that's just discrimination
> 
> You don't think people with these types of tattoos can have a good stable judgement or stay in a long term relationship?
> 
> you should get to know the person not the stereotype man


Its not just me though, every time she goes for a loan, every time she applies for a job, every time she's standing around at the grocery store people are going to make instant judgments because she chose to permanently change her body.. It might look good at 25 but by 45 its going to be smeared/faded/dull and just look trashy.

I think small discrete tattoos are kind of hot, but large ones that cover a large part of the body are terrible.


----------



## TCNY (Dec 3, 2014)

knightofdespair said:


> Its not just me though, every time she goes for a loan, every time she applies for a job, every time she's standing around at the grocery store people are going to make instant judgments because she chose to permanently change her body.. It might look good at 25 but by 45 its going to be smeared/faded/dull and just look trashy.
> 
> I think small discrete tattoos are kind of hot, but large ones that cover a large part of the body are terrible.


I never said it was just you. I know other people do it and it sucks but that doesn't make it a good excuse to discriminate against them solely on their tattoos. some of the most generous people I've met are covered in tattoos, some of the most idiotic were clean of them and vice versa.


----------



## yeahl (Oct 29, 2014)

tramp stamp 2.0


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

knightofdespair said:


> Its not just me though, every time she goes for a loan, every time she applies for a job, every time she's standing around at the grocery store people are going to make instant judgments because she chose to permanently change her body.. It might look good at 25 but by 45 its going to be smeared/faded/dull and just look trashy


That's their problem. I got called ****** all the time with my ear being pierced when I was younger. I wanted them to call me a pirate, not gay. I thought the eye patch & pantaloons made it obvious what I was going for?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> Only if the girl is hot.


Yea, that's pretty much it. It's like any other aesthetic on a pretty girl.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

No, it's too much.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Not my thing but I'm adaptable.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Yas! I think so :yes


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Any tattoo on a female makes her look cheap and trashy IMO.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

No way, maybe a cute tattoo like if a man and a woman got married and they had matching tattoos but other than that no.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I wouldn't call it hot but, it's definitely cool :yes


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

She's pretty but I do not like tattoos. I went to Starbucks today and this lady that helped me out had both arms covered in tattoos. I didn't like it but I know some people do. To each their own.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

extreemly


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

ditto!!!



TenYears said:


> Def hot. Huge turn-on for me.


----------



## sociallydiseased (Jan 5, 2013)

knightofdespair said:


> Depends on what you're looking for. If you want someone long term with good stable judgment what else screams run away like a neck tattoo or arm sleeve?


I don't want to take offense to this but I am a little. I have tatoos and I plan to end with two arm sleeves. BUT I'm also in a well-paying, stable job and I generally make decent life decisions. Don't knock the tattoos, friend.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Depends on the girl but i think can be very hot!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

They look good on the girl in the first post actually, lol. But no disrespect to anyone, in general I'm not a fan of tattoos on girls. I can't help but think that with some of the tattoos people get, they'll end up regretting it later in life because they go for too many at once.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Charmander said:


> They look good on the girl in the first post actually, lol. But no disrespect to anyone, in general I'm not a fan of tattoos on girls. I can't help but think that with some of the tattoos people get, they'll end up regretting it later in life because they go for too many at once.


Yeah, too many is a turn off. I just like a couple in certain places.


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Tattoos and piercings anywhere but the ears is like an insta loss of 3 points in the out of 10 rating system


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Tattoos are super hot, but not sleeves.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

sociallydiseased said:


> I don't want to take offense to this but I am a little. I have tatoos and I plan to end with two arm sleeves. BUT I'm also in a well-paying, stable job and I generally make decent life decisions. Don't knock the tattoos, friend.


Yeah good luck with that...


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm okay with some tattoos. I don't really think of em. Like aussie said. If the girl is hot.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Not to me, no.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

In a Lonely Place said:


> Hell no! Tattoos are dumb on any gender.


^agree 100%.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

No. It's a turn off.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

I don't like big tattoos, and I don't a lot of them on a girl either.


----------



## CoffeeGuy (Sep 23, 2013)

Not at all. It only detracts from the woman's natural beauty


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

I think it would depend on the design and artwork. Generally yes though as long as it's fitting to the personality of the person who it's on lol.


----------



## thetah (Dec 25, 2014)

I do think tattoos can make some women more attractive, but I see sleeves as more of a guy thing, so I'd have to say no (even though I'm more attracted to tomboys than fairy princesses).


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

Yeah, but so are women with no tats. I do love the video though where they show all these people with tats and then show what they do for a living, and some of them are like fortune 500 CEOS and people from all walks of life.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

2yrs later, I still think its hot lol. Saw a chick with a sleeve the other day at a drive through, so hot.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I don't think sleeves look good on anyone. To each their own - I certainly wouldn't judge anyone for it, but I don't think it's attractive.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Interesting to read as somebody planning to get an apprenticeship this summer to be a tattoo artist (hopefully I succeed at that!..) And always saying that if I get a license, I would get some back shoulder tats, upper torso tats, and a SLEEVE on my entire right arm (I have none yet). If I don't go back to school then my entire lifestyle may very well be tattoos and I'm excited about that. Been consciously wanting to do this since I was 17 lol.

This is not a biased post. I am completely 100% understanding that people do not find sleeves attractive. It's your preference.

What I find incredibly interesting is that some people will go the next mile and start stereotyping, and truly believe that people with tattoos are somehow irresponsible and have poor judgement, and even think, don't even associate with them (these are all 2015 posts ik). People always have opinions don't they? All the way down to what people do with their own bodies. In general -- to me it sounds like some people are just very stuck-up and haughty. That opinion says a lot about YOUR personality and is, just my opinion, very unattractive. I won't be associating with judgmental people like that. Loosen up. Lol


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

i really don't like it


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

knightofdespair said:


>


Thanks for the tat idea, I'm sure my job will love it.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

It depends on the tattoo itself I guess. I have one but it's not 'gaudy' and I've had even those who absolutely hate tattoos admit that they like mine.

I've seen sleeves that are creative/interesting and look good, other ones that were really bad. It just depends on the person.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

I like. Not a particular fetish of mine, but I think they look fine with them. 

Might get one of Zeus on my forearm.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

depends entirely on the tattoo. some I think are beautiful, others ugly.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

I wouldn't say it's a turn on, but it isn't really a turn off either.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

I dont think tatoos look good on girls but everyone has their preferences.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Only if she's attractive. I mean the tattoos aren't going to be what I'm attracted to, although I do like them. I have plenty myself and the women I date usually have them, too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

major turnoff


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Yeah i like it.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Generally I find them attractive, but it also depends on what tattoos they are. Stupid and basic tattoos like the infinity sign, zodiac signs, dream catchers, the horrid "only God can judge me", exes names, and Chinese or Japanese characters that literally spell out random words that don't make any literal sense in said language are all turn-offs. But I do like tattoos with meaning to them or at least pretty ones like floral designs or tribal tattoos - those types show that they actually put a lot of thought and planning into what they wanted to display on their bodies.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The sleeve isn't the defining quality when it comes to attractiveness, sometimes they are great, sometimes not so much, depends on the gal


----------

